# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Oskiper

## Ming

Es cosa mía o hoy es el cumpleaños de Oskiper y nadie le ha felicitado  :117: 

No me digais que la he vuelto a ca**r  :07: 


Bueno...

¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahB-uPIRDXs
(¡¿qué es en catalán?!  :117:  Sí  :Oops:  Pero es la que te toca a ti  :Wink1: )

----------


## t.barrie

Si es el cumple del Jefe!!! Felicidades Oskiper.

Te toca invitarnos a tomar algo, bueno vale, que invite Iban. Tu simplemente nos pagas el billete de Avión a los 10 primeros en felicitarte, y vamos a verte.


Un abrazo.

----------


## Iban

Iban no paga, que hasta Abril no le toca.

Felicidades, boss.

Bueno, pago, pero sólo los viajes para ir a ver a Oskiper, los hoteles y las p... ehh... las... los... eh...

Pero las copas que las pague el jefe.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues nada, campeón, que los cumplas muchas veces y que las veces que los cumplas, los cumplas bien cumplidos.
Y, puestos a cumplir, cumple y envíamos unas copas de cava virtuales, que nosotros sabremos dar cumplida cuenta de ellas.

(¡Uf  :O15: , no he cumplido: he perdido la cuenta de cuentos cumplimientos he metido!)

----------


## eidanyoson

Che! felicidades pive!  :001 302:  :001 302: 

y ahora, después de estos segundos de relax, vuelvo al trabajo ¡A sus órdenes, jefe!  :001 005:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

feliz cumple, yo estoy cerca asi que te puedo ir a saludar,


Un gran Abrazo y luego organizamos una quedada.
Ezequiel.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Esto se remedia...
*24/09-23/10 Libra
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Mago Lawrence

FELICIDADEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Muchas Felicidades Oskiper!!!!

----------


## AHC

Muchas FELICIDADES COMPADRE !!!!!!

Que pases un lindo y magico dia.  :Wink1: 

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchísimas felicidades jefe!

Que pases un buen día!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡Felicidades, Oskiper!!

----------


## Ming

Ok, plazas completadas.

Ezequiel y Ariel no cuentan, eh  :Wink1: 

Cuando nos vamos?  :Smile1:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

yo entro en esas plazas Ming?

----------


## Magnano

feliz cumpleaños por segunda vez!!

----------


## magobernal

felicidades oskiper. :Party: 
porcierto, es cosa mia o nos vamos a llever las olimpiadas justo el dia de tu cumle?
jajaja, seguro que es una señal y que ganamos :302:

----------


## magic_7

creo que no nos las hemos llevado pero de todas formas FeLiCiDaDeS!!!

----------


## Moss

Felicidades Patrón!!!!!

----------


## Moñiño

Felicidades jefe.

----------


## anezky

felicidades!

----------


## bestiakenedy



----------

